# Mac mini lost sound after memory upgrade



## jayceeco (Mar 10, 2007)

I just upgraded my Mini (1.83 Duo) from 1Gb to 2Gb. Doing it myself, first time inside a Mini. Now I no longer have sound, either internal or external. No Bong on startup. Wondering if that little black cable you have to take off when disassembling has something to do with sound, and if I somehow gummed it up. Suggestions? And is the guarantee really void since I cracked the case?

The sound System Pref does Not have things greyed out, as I've seen in other posts, and I did the SMC reset of unplugging everything for 15 seconds.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2007)

Well considering that they were never meant to have the CPU upgraded officially by Apple, you might have actually voided your warranty.

However, all might not be lost.  Sometimes sound can be reactivated by just launching GaragaBand and quitting out.  You might also want to check your settings in the Audio/MIDI setup for your Mac.

Speaking of that cable, did you put it back once you upgraded the CPU?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 10, 2007)

nixgeek - Did you read this post too quickly? seems he only upgraded the memory, not the CPU. Unless you have seen other posts....

Anyway, if you disassemble the mini, and recheck your connections, you may be able to easily fix. The speaker connects to the interconnect board (close to where the drives and all connect to the edge connector on the drive module. You won't get any sound with that speaker disconnected.
If by 'cracking the case' you mean that you cracked (broke) the case top, then  no warranty. If you mean that you opened the case (cracked 'er open), and no physical damage, then you should be OK for warranty. If no visible damage, then just don't volunteer that information -


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> nixgeek - Did you read this post too quickly? seems he only upgraded the memory, not the CPU. Unless you have seen other posts....



DoH!!  You're right.  Sorry about that guys.  I'm still a bit groggy and hadn't had breakfast when I saw the post.  My apologies.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 10, 2007)

Never yell at someone before you've had your morning cuppa


----------



## jayceeco (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the Garage Band tip. Started up Garage Band and got the error message: Core Audio-Selected Driver not found (-10202).

Hmm - this suggest anything to anyone?


----------



## jayceeco (Mar 10, 2007)

Problem solved. Disassembling and reassembling, making sure ribbon cable was fully seated, then doing PMC reset http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300574 and the SMC reset http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303446
brought it back.


----------

